# Favorite youtubers? :3



## shrekluvsme (Jun 11, 2017)

Just curious what youtubers you guys like!

I really like Phil Lester, Markiplier, Vanoss and his gang (H20 delirious, Nogla, etc), STEVEN SUPTIC!, and I really like family vlogs. Like, I used to love the Shaytards but now I'm really into kkandbabyj.

What about you guys ^^?


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 11, 2017)

My favourites are h3h3 and iDubbbz at the moment, and I'm going on a bit of a binge watching them


----------



## Haskell (Jun 11, 2017)

Mark Dice is one of my favorite Youtubers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI2AIu9oBJg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpHZbXJEA2M


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh boy, here we go!

- TheOdd1IsOut

- Swoozie 

- itsJudyslife 

- Reaction Time

- The Richest

- TheTalko 

- Barcroft TV

- Shane


----------



## Corrie (Jun 11, 2017)

Markiplier
Jontron (he's hit or miss)
Noodlerella
Evan Edinger


----------



## uyumin (Jun 11, 2017)

PewDiePie
iDubbbz
Faze Adapt
Faze Rain
Faze Rug
Reaction time
Shane
RomanAtwoodVlogs


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2017)

Rhett and Link (good mythical morning)
TheOdd1'sout
Domics
KawaiiSweetWorld
1MillionDancestudio
PostmodernJukebox
bad lip reading
blogilates
rebecca louise
Bubzbeauty+Bubzvlogs
Denitslava makeup
Wayne Goss
My pale skin
Katerina Williams


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 11, 2017)

none. i watch youtube videos but i hate all of their personalities. and the fact that they get paid thousands of dollars for posting like one video per week... lmao... i like idubbz, ask the mortician and justin payne... Oh and carli bybel, she has a heart of gold.

tana mongoose content cop was life. lol
"were on our way to the tana mongewww concert" uosjhgosdihfiousdhihsdl

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohhh

Shane dawson is funny too but everyone likes shane so i dont even think naming him is needed?


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 11, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> none. i watch youtube videos but i hate all of their personalities. and the fact that they get paid thousands of dollars for posting like one video per week... lmao... i like idubbz, ask the mortician and justin payne... Oh and carli bybel, she has a heart of gold.
> 
> tana mongoose content cop was life. lol
> "were on our way to the tana mongewww concert" uosjhgosdihfiousdhihsdl
> ...



I actually really don't like Shane Dawson o:

And a lot of them don't just post one video per week, I know Markiplier has been uploading daily even with his tour this week. I think a lot of them really deserve the money they earn, they make a lot of people happy, entertained, and comforted (in some cases) just like actors or comedians do. Entertainment is a big industry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Rhett and Link (good mythical morning)
> TheOdd1'sout
> Domics
> KawaiiSweetWorld
> ...



I forgot about Bubzbeauty+Bubzvlogs!

I love her ^^ her vlogs make me so happy~ I actually just watched the newest one before seeing this!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 11, 2017)

For games/entertainment, I like video game dongus, Charborg, Gus Johnson, A Friend, and Filmcow
For tech stuff, I like Dave Lee and MKBHD


----------



## forestyne (Jun 11, 2017)

pewdiepie, cryaotic, jacksepticeye (im not subscribed to him though. just watch his videos on occasion. i probably should). ill watch the occasional idubbz and dramaalert (very rarely). ever more rarely, i'll watch christian delgrosso (i hate viners, but his videos are ok i guess. last time i watched one of his videos, i think his dog died). viners have polluted the platform

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YEA AND TAYLOR NICOLE DEAN. i just dont like that she keeps wild caught fish, but what can u do


----------



## hamster (Jun 11, 2017)

blaire white and shoe0nhead


----------



## Bowie (Jun 11, 2017)

Ratboy Genius and Night Mind.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 11, 2017)

uhh too many

cr1tikal
kaya orsan
dunkey
cow chop
jontron
ihe
grsmash and grtr4sh
alpharad
core-a gaming
vinesauce joel, vinny, rev
whoisthisgit
ralphthemoviemaker
sachumo
a n t h o n y  f a n t a n o  here
ambassador foxx
rob ****
stylesx2
stryder7x
pannenkoek2012

*by the way this is like a quarter of what im subscribed to


----------



## hamster (Jun 11, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> uhh too many
> a n t h o n y  f a n t a n o  here



ohh i forgot about him he's the best


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2017)

I used to be into Youtube a lot more.. now, not so much. But some channels that I still like are jacksepticeye, runnyrunny999, cookingwithdog, frivolousfox, PPOMODOLI, and Thomas Sanders.


----------



## racatl (Jun 11, 2017)

I've recently been obsessed with Let's Play/Achievement Hunter and Rooster Teeth 
Steven Suptic has been making great videos recently, too


----------



## SugoiPurin (Jun 11, 2017)

Game Grumps
Markiplier(occasionally)
Good Mythical Morning
Thomas Sanders
Liza Koshy
TheRunawayGuys(my first and favorite LPers of all time<3)
Simon and Martina
DashieGames

I also watch alot of jfashion youtubers but there's too many to list


----------



## wynn (Jun 11, 2017)

I love Kubz Scouts and Thrift Thick! They both seem like great people.


----------



## Miii (Jun 11, 2017)

Kumamiki, Blaire White, Sargon of Akkad, Gavin McInnes, Rachel & Jun, Simon and Martina, Vet Ranch, Kitten Lady, and Primitive Technology. Some of those are channels rather than youtubers themselves, but whatever.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 11, 2017)

dashiegames
azuritereaction
cowchop
pewdiepie (i loved him better before he changed and got edgy but he'll always have a place in my heart)
matpat
FBE
dazgames
thepsychictwins
cody ko
rated e with elspeth


----------



## allainah (Jun 11, 2017)

Cherub said:


> blaire white and shoe0nhead



i recently started watching blaire white, i like her too 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*other than that for fashion/makeup YouTubers:*
THE MILK CLUB
Clothes encounters
IAMKARENO
Hollie Forest (HolliEatsLipstick)
Jackie Aina
LaMadelynn
princessmei
Est?e Lalonde
The Fashion Citizen
*Skincare:*
Liah Yoo & Stephanie Nicole

Taylor Nicole Dean *(animals!)*

and Sarah Hawkinson! I like her psychology videos & her side channel PossessedbyHorror (cause i love horror movies der)

*For comedy*: Nileseyy Niles & JStuStudios. IGotBarzz (idk if he's serious or not? but i laugh)


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 12, 2017)

Jaboody Dubs


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 12, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Jaboody Dubs



omg yes


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 12, 2017)

sarah baska
thebitblock
lauren southern
simgmproductions
farfromsubtle


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't really have any to be honest. If I do have any then I cannot recall them right now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 12, 2017)

BUNNY! I don't know why I love her so much but I do! aka grav3yardgirl 
I love how real she is and all the fun stuff she does, I'm not a huge make-up person but I still love her tutorials and all her product testing things she makes it all fun.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 12, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I don't really have any to be honest. If I do have any then I cannot recall them right now.



What youtube videos do you usually watch then ^^?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> BUNNY! I don't know why I love her so much but I do! aka grav3yardgirl
> I love how real she is and all the fun stuff she does, I'm not a huge make-up person but I still love her tutorials and all her product testing things she makes it all fun.



I love her, too! She's very real, in my opinion  and very funny! I think her and her bf are really cute together, too~


----------



## Carnage (Jun 12, 2017)

H3H3 and edupppz


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 12, 2017)

pewdiepie
filthy frank
jontron


----------



## vel (Jun 12, 2017)

mr. fruit's gaming channel is THE ONLY THING I NEED FROM YOUTUBE. if i had to choose something else, dan and phil's gaming channel. i should say pewdiepie, 'cause i met him once before, but honestly his content lately isn't that great. i'm sure he enjoys making his videos, but he strayed from gaming, which was the reason i subbed in the first place.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 12, 2017)

vel said:


> mr. fruit's gaming channel is THE ONLY THING I NEED FROM YOUTUBE. if i had to choose something else, dan and phil's gaming channel. i should say pewdiepie, 'cause i met him once before, but honestly his content lately isn't that great. i'm sure he enjoys making his videos, but he strayed from gaming, which was the reason i subbed in the first place.



I feel the same way about Pewdiepie :\! I wanted to put him on my list but I honestly felt like I couldn't, I haven't watched one of his videos for weeks. I understand people change and that's why I'm okay with it, but it does make me sad to see his old gaming videos and realize it won't be anymore u_u

What does mr.fruit play mostly o:?? I haven't heard of him!


----------



## vel (Jun 12, 2017)

shrekluvsme said:


> I feel the same way about Pewdiepie :\! I wanted to put him on my list but I honestly felt like I couldn't, I haven't watched one of his videos for weeks. I understand people change and that's why I'm okay with it, but it does make me sad to see his old gaming videos and realize it won't be anymore u_u
> 
> What does mr.fruit play mostly o:?? I haven't heard of him!



mr. fruit is just the funniest youtuber ever. he plays overwatch, io games like slither.io, player unknown's battlegrounds, halo, titan fall, he plays everything. he just hit a million subs, which i'm super excited for. just his content is purely gaming mostly, he's really funny, he also plays with his friend who are hilarious as well, it's just a good experience overall.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

shrekluvsme said:


> What youtube videos do you usually watch then ^^?



That's hard to say...usually stuff to deal w/ the afterlife, I guess? Also, ASMR videos....and some other stuff. I don't go on youtube much anymore.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 12, 2017)

Ryan Phin is the only Youtuber I've stuck with. I used to be obsessed with Youtube and Youtubers before they became a big thing. Like baaaaaaaack in the day, I watched the people in the era of Lonelygirl15. Then came KevJumba, Ryan Higa and Wong Fu. I would also watch community channel and Happyslip I think a little after that. I'm so over it now; I barely watch Youtubers and the ones I do watch, it's inconsistent. I really like games so I'd love to watch an interesting Let's Player but I find ALL of them annoying and unbearable... I sometimes watch Pony Makeup or Lisa Eldridge for makeup tutorials.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 12, 2017)

mermaidshelf said:


> Ryan Phin is the only Youtuber I've stuck with. I used to be obsessed with Youtube and Youtubers before they became a big thing. Like baaaaaaaack in the day, I watched the people in the era of Lonelygirl15. Then came KevJumba, Ryan Higa and Wong Fu. I would also watch community channel and Happyslip I think a little after that. I'm so over it now; I barely watch Youtubers and the ones I do watch, it's inconsistent. I really like games so I'd love to watch an interesting Let's Player but I find ALL of them annoying and unbearable... I sometimes watch Pony Makeup or Lisa Eldridge for makeup tutorials.



I forgot about KevJumba! I used to watch him a lot, I loved the relationship between him and his father.


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 15, 2017)

My favorite youtubers are Superfruit!!! They're Scott and Mitch from Pentatonix  They're so funny.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 15, 2017)

Well. I barely watch tv and mainly watch YouTube. So there's a lot. 
I'll name some 

The gabbie show (favorite out of anyone)
Shane 
Thebitblock
Stampy
Squid
David dobrik
Zane 
Heath 
Liza
Carly and Erin 


lol pretty much their entire friend group


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

I like Stef Sanjati, Pet Simmer Julie, brutalmoose, and I've really been liking Sailor J's videos lately.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2017)

J.T Sexkik. If you ever watched his wikipedia/yahoo answers videos you'd agree lmaooo


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 17, 2017)

maybe flabaliki idk i rarely watch youtube videos


----------



## Tessie (Nov 17, 2017)

I've been REALLY into emmymadeinjapan for a while, i always stop what im doing when i see she posted a new video.
she tries unique/interesting foods and talks about it and just speaks very eloquently, i love hearing her opinions lol


----------



## moonford (Nov 17, 2017)

Shane Dawson and Trisha Paytas.

I've been watching Shane for 9 years and I'm so proud of him. He has grew so much and has went through so much, he deserves to live happy like he does now. I hope he works on  his other personal issues and resolves them. 

I like Trish because she plays the game well and is really entertaining. Her sincere videos are very heartwarming.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 17, 2017)

game grumps, markiplier, jacksepticeye, dan and phil, lonnie/lonniedos, rosanna pansino, dodie, bananajamana, grav3yardgirl, sushi ramen riku, buzzfeed unsolved (ik its buzzfeed blue but its like the only thing i watch other than the occasional try guys vid), top5s, cheeksxo3


----------



## glow (Nov 17, 2017)

eedupzz 
jenna/julien
annapantsu (not really a youtuber, more of a cover artist-singer)

ya that's basically it. every other youtuber that i consistently watch are just hearthstone streamers: brian kibler (<3), kripp, amaz, disguised toast.


----------



## hzl (Nov 17, 2017)

Shane 100% I'm not even sorry

also I watch Elijah + Christine sometimes

My partner and I also like to watch the Yogscast and Hat Films and have done for a number of years as they're geared towards a slightly more mature audience


----------



## Adriel (Nov 17, 2017)

my top favorite has always been chuggaaconroy, but other than him i watch 
stephenvlog (and his lp channel stephenplays)
therunawayguys
rebeltaxi
rooster teeth (i know they aren't youtubers but they have a yt channel)
achievement hunter
funhaus
and sugar pine 7


----------



## angiepie (Nov 17, 2017)

My three favorite Youtubers are Raxby, Nicole Guerriero and Desi Perkins.

I also watch and really like LustreLux, Casey Holmes, PewDiePie, Marzia, Melissa Flores, Widya Soraya, Fancy Vlogs by Gab, Bella Fiori and Nazanin Kavari.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 17, 2017)

JStuStudios
Pimpnite
Thomas Sanders
Pokesoup (if I'm in the mood to watch Pokemon card unboxings.)


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 17, 2017)

Jacksepticeye, Game Grumps, Good Mythical Morning.


----------



## moonford (Nov 19, 2017)

I also really like Kendall Rae.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 19, 2017)

-Malinda Kathleen Reese 
-IISuperwomanII
-Study Music Project (for music)
-jvgsjeff for Animal Crossing stuff


----------



## Soigne (Nov 19, 2017)

Almost exclusively Shane at this point. His videos are a lot different than they used to be & I really like the ones he films with Garret and Drew.


----------



## carp (Nov 19, 2017)

catcreature, conan gray, beckie jane brown, lucy moon, daniel k. layton, emma blackery, cup of jasmien, justkissmyfrog, nanalew, hailey blais, duck living, notjustblonde, bertie gilbert, floriebunda, dreamonmaddie.


----------



## squidpops (Nov 19, 2017)

cow chop, criken2, vanossgaming (and the rest of his gang), airforceproud95, sovietwomble, yogscast, xisumavoid, chuggaaconroy, mrkravin, macdoesit, critikal (aka penguinz0), chuyplaysnintendo, steven suptic and his squad

...i have way too many lmao


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of youtubers. I occasionally watch Thomas Sanders or Markiplier, but that's about it.


----------



## Luke Vander (Nov 19, 2017)

The channels I mostly watch are The Runaway Guys group, Lucahjin, Masaeanela, The Third Wheel, and Christopher Niosi. Probably others I can't remember.


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 19, 2017)

*Q*: Favorite YouTubers?

*A*: My favorite Youtubers so far are: 


akidearest
Domics
jacksepticeye
Just Kidding Party
KevJumba
Kubz Scouts
nigahiga
omegaevolution
PieSenpai aka AzzMan
Sirlionhart
TheOdd1sOut
Wong Fu Productions
I'm mostly into K-pop and gaming videos on Youtube. When it comes to the YouTubers that I've subscribed to I usually wait for them to upload a couple of videos then just binge watch them when I got the time. That way I don't get so anxious while waiting for a new video to come up.


----------



## Weiland (Nov 20, 2017)

AlbertsStuff/Flamingo
BasedShaman
Mumkey Jones
ARTV/Beyond ARTV
Callum's Corner
Memeulous
MrRepzion
A plethora of ASMR channels.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2017)

I've recently been obsessed over The G Team Paranormal Investigators, OmarGoshTV, Brennen Taylor, Ally Law, Shane Dawson and The Doctors.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm obsessed with mischa crossing , Noodlerella , The Offical Pokemon Youtube Channel , Nintendo and AbdallahSmash026


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 20, 2017)

dunkey
oneyplays
whosisthisgit
twd98
soothouse
crowbcat
yourmoviesucks
tierzoo
stryder7x
ralphthemoviemaker
pannenkoek2012

- - - Post Merge - - -



Weiland said:


> BasedShaman
> Mumkey Jones



BROOO i love you


----------



## Limon (Nov 20, 2017)

Lt. Eddy, Jacksfilms, McCreamy and The8BitDrummer


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 20, 2017)

Roosterteeth hands down


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 20, 2017)

Jenna Marbles the queen of youtube


----------



## chamsae (Nov 20, 2017)

im.... a youtube junkie oops dont look at me funny!!
dan and phil (my DADS), alexandria morgan (oh! my! god! shes so sweet and funny i love her with my whole heart), jessica clemens, niomi smart, fleur de force, kendall rae (i loooove her conspiracy and missing persons videos and how genuinely concerned and involved she is ;, louise pentland, marzia bisognin, safiya nygaard, does buzzfeed unsolved count? jacksepticeye, mkbhd (hes so funny bye), jackie aina, i used to be obsessed with kickthepj too.... ive been watching youtubers for good 6-7 years, i go through a lot of phases where i just binge watch someone's channel but the obsession rarely lasts ;;
on the flipside, i really cant stand prank youtubers, people who constantly do story times and clickbaits, shane dawson, emma blackery, most of the british youtubers gleam crew (zoella, pointlessblog, marcus etc lol the only ones i like are niomi and louise) and those really popular american beauty gurus since they freak me out a little lol their lives just seem to perfect and it makes me feel uneasy

wow this is so long i dont have a life


----------



## moonford (Nov 20, 2017)

MayorK said:


> im.... a youtube junkie oops dont look at me funny!!
> dan and phil (my DADS), alexandria morgan (oh! my! god! shes so sweet and funny i love her with my whole heart), jessica clemens, niomi smart, fleur de force, kendall rae (i loooove her conspiracy and missing persons videos and how genuinely concerned and involved she is ;, louise pentland, marzia bisognin, safiya nygaard, does buzzfeed unsolved count? jacksepticeye, mkbhd (hes so funny bye), jackie aina, i used to be obsessed with kickthepj too.... ive been watching youtubers for good 6-7 years, i go through a lot of phases where i just binge watch someone's channel but the obsession rarely lasts ;;
> on the flipside, i really cant stand prank youtubers, *people who constantly do story times and clickbaits, shane dawson*, emma blackery, most of the british youtubers gleam crew (zoella, pointlessblog, marcus etc lol the only ones i like are niomi and louise) and those really popular american beauty gurus since they freak me out a little lol their lives just seem to perfect and it makes me feel uneasy
> 
> wow this is so long i dont have a life



If you actually watched Shane's content you would know that isn't the case at all lmao.

Edit: oh I misinterpreted that, I think. oops, I thought you were saying he does story times and clickbait which is kinda untrue. lol


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheila said:


> J.T Sexkik. If you ever watched his wikipedia/yahoo answers videos you'd agree lmaooo



i was introduced to him from his video touhouism 101


----------



## piichinu (Nov 20, 2017)

i havent been able to feed my gaming addiction in so long so recently ive been watching alpharad and lytheros channels


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 21, 2017)

KEVJUMBA omg. He filled my gloomy senior high years with laughters lol. I wonder what he's doing now since he's not on youtube anymore haha


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 21, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Markiplier
> Jontron (he's hit or miss)
> Noodlerella
> Evan Edinger



Yes Noodlerella! Get in!


----------



## namiieco (Nov 23, 2017)

doddleoddle
domics
jaiden animation
theodd1sout
memeluous
willne


----------



## Pearls (Nov 23, 2017)

the only youtubers I rly watch rn are dan & phil, shane and safiya nygaard


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2017)

shane
gabe helmy
dan and phil
jenna marbles + julien solomita

literally the only good youtubers


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2017)

I like Markiplier, and I swear it's not just because I have a mild crush on him. Okay it's probably because I totally have a mild crush on him. I also like Adrienne (Yoga with Adrienne), LavenderTowne and Leslilumarie. 

I'm also a longtime fan of Jenna Marbles, also totally not because I have a crush on her.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 26, 2017)

jacksfilms and trisha paytas lol. trisha is a big troll but she's super entertaining, and her videos where she's actually herself is pretty cool too

- - - Post Merge - - -

and GASP HOW COULD I FORGET?? Madeleine Petsch. she plays Cheryl on Riverdale and made a YouTube channel so her fans could get to know her better


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2017)

truegreen7 appari and bepper

i dont watch youtube much


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Nov 26, 2017)

Shane and Thomas Sanders are my main favorite!


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 27, 2017)

Shane Dawson
Dan and Phil
Thomas Sanders
Drew Lynch
Jacksfilms
Odd1sout
Crazy Middles
DramaAlert


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

ProPepper can be fun for his dumb yahoo answers videos. I haven't bothered with the gaming ones yet cause that is basically not an interest for me tbh.


----------



## scrooge (Nov 27, 2017)

Chadtronic and the most of the Normalboots guys like PBG and Jontron are pretty neat
Weest, Challa and Jacksfilms are a few other favorites
I used to love Siivagunner he was the hecking best. RedScreen and MowtenDoo are kool 
Clever Clover Productions/Jack C. and Lotusbandicoot are criminally underrated, their webtoons and animations are amazing

IMPORTANT EDIT: Forgot Alfred Alfer, Dunkey and J.T. Sexkik


----------



## Goshi (Nov 27, 2017)

Joel, Critikal, Chadtronic, RebelTaxi, MarsReviews, ScareTheater, Night Mind, Uncle Dane, ArraySeven, SoundSmith, LazyPurple, Doctor Lalve, and Mischa Crossing are some of my favorites. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd put kitty0706 in there too, but unfortunately he's passed due to leukemia so there won't be any more content from him.


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 29, 2017)

I feel so basic but I love Alisha Marie!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 29, 2017)

Second Thought, RealLifeLore, Life Noggin', Earspasm Music, Brandon Rogers, JustAnotherFlutist, Rob **** and Luigi are YouTubers I regularly watch.


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Dec 3, 2017)

Well this will be kinda long:
Idubbbz
Clown (Colossal Is Crazy)
TheKingNappy 
SML (SuperMarioLogan)
TheAuraGaurdian
Pyrocynical
Dramaalert (Stfu Keem is far better than scarce)
H3H3
AVGN (Angry Video Game Nerd) 
Nostalgia Critic 
finally Filthy Frank


----------



## Farobi (Dec 4, 2017)

Ricegum, the logan brothers, and other team 10 members!

Jebaited


----------



## teto (Dec 4, 2017)

My absolute favourite channel is Supermega, but I also enjoy the Game Grumps and Jacksfilms.


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

i used to be a big watcher for shane dawson , his old style and videos were hilarious but now all he does is try to survive as youtuber by making fak all videos basically
and  for some reason i have a feeling he buys himself views lol (not to mention he made a video on buying views for fun), as i find it strange all of his videos reach over 2m views within 24 hours often enough yet that does not happen often enough for superwoman , who i thought is even bigger than shane is and ever was?

i still watch his videos from time to time for old time sake, he still cracks me up but meh
sometimes i also watch jenna marbles , superwoman and others but mainly i use youtube now for wendy and asianboss channel


----------



## Barbara (Dec 6, 2017)

iDubbbzTV(2), maxmoefoe(Pokemon), Simply Nailogical, jacksfilms, nigahiga, Wong Fu Productions, TheOdd1sOut, Vsauce, Meet Arnold, Simone Giertz and GradeAUnderA (when he was still active). 
These youtubers aren't all my favourites, but they're English youtubers I'm subscribed to and I'll watch most of their videos. I'm also subscribed to a couple of Dutch youtubers.


----------



## Pop-tart (Dec 6, 2017)

jacksfilms


----------



## lemoncakes17 (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't watch very many YouTubers but the ones I do watch are typically gaming channels. Markiplier, Jacksepticeye, IGP, 8-Bitryan... occasionally I'll check WeaselZone to see if he's done anything I'd be interested in watching. Used to watch MathasGames but he hasn't really uploaded anything I'm interested as of late. The only non-gaming channel I frequent is SciShow. The rest of the stuff I watch is just a bunch of animal videos from random channels lol.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I like the Odd1sOut, he's really funny.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

Shane Dawson


----------



## BlueberryPoptarts (Dec 8, 2017)

love love loveeee penguinz0/critikal. super funny and he used to be super monotone, but now he laughs and has fun on video and its lovely. 
also i really like game grumps, but i kinda stopped watching lately and it makes me a little sad


----------



## Ookami (Dec 9, 2017)

I don't think I have a specific favorite, but I do enjoy Pewdiepie's videos a lot. I also watch Vsauce, Vetranch, Sorenova, TearOfGrace, RememberTheBeat, Fitz, iDubbbzTV and MonteFjanton.


----------



## valyria (Dec 13, 2017)

i don't watch a lot of youtube so i'd probably have to say elijah and christine, but i've been slacking at watching them


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Dec 13, 2017)

All I do is watch YouTube. But my aboslute faves...
- Dan & Phil (meeting them IRL next May !!!)
- Markiplier
- Shane Dawson
- Odd1sOut / JaidenAnimations

I honestly couldn't live without them, as sad as that might sound. :')


----------



## namiieco (Dec 13, 2017)

-dan and phil
-animation squad (cypherden, odd1sout, spechie, etc.)
-imallexx
-memelous
-willne
-doddleoddle


----------



## MBaku (Dec 15, 2017)

NOT EVEN CLOSE BABY 

and also yourmoviesucks


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 15, 2017)

Oxhorn
Simple History
PeanutButterGamer
and... that's it.


----------



## Joy (Dec 16, 2017)

Cryaotic, Markipler, Cody Ko and NicoB as of late.


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 17, 2017)

At the moment my favourite youtubers are Jenna Marbles and Pixielocks. Jenna Marbles for her humour, I watch almost any video she puts up as soon as it's uploaded, and Pixielocks because of her cute style. She's given me inspiration to change up the way I dress and stuff like that in favour of cutesy things.


----------

